# Summer wines



## rrawhide (Jun 13, 2010)

This is what we have going in the aging room right now. Some quick wines for the summer are:

Orchard Breezin White raspberry zin; 2 5's of the kiwi melon pinot grigio; peach chardonnay; a Springville Black Black (blackberry/black currant blend), a 2009 blend of zin/syrah/ruby red (needs help!!!) and the chocolate raspberry port. Will bottle everything but the port (November) and the 2009 blend over the July 4th weekend.

Then daughter, Kristin, wedding here Sept 4th and I have to bottle 150 - 375ml blue cobalt bottles for that. Be borrowing my friends Zambelli 3 spout bottle filler very soon.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking good there. I have quite an ensemble going in my basement now and I really need to get bottling with all the fruits coming into season very soon. I have a Sang/Zin mix from grapes, a Cab/Merlot mix from grapes, Blackberry, Peach, Crab apple, Raspberry, Blueberry Melomel, Wildberry Pom Orchard Breezin, and Cyser. Most of them have been bulk aging but the Wildberry Pom and Blueberry Mel have just finished fermenting.I have just decided that with all the Elderberry bushes I have found that a Elderflower wine is in order so ill be picking that probably this week.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice combination of wines Rick. You are a busy boy with all those and tending the vineyard also- and going sightseeing to boot!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is What I have going


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea, that should do you for the Summer!

Good job everybody.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Tom, those are some pretty fancy duds your girls are wearing! Nice to see the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

Gotta protect my "girls"
The other ones were in my "wine cellar" they were from CA and Italy juice.


----------



## IQwine (Jun 13, 2010)

Lookin' good there my friend.....
But it may not last U the whole summer....
Better get some more going !!!


----------



## mdktkd (Jun 13, 2010)

I willbe starting the kiwi melon pinot grigio kit this week. I am going back and forth on the bottle to use and order to have in time (4 weeks comes quick). What are your thoughts on screw-cap bottles for the RJ mist wines?


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

IQwine said:


> Lookin' good there my friend.....
> But it may not last U the whole summer....
> Better get some more going !!!


Trust me they WILL have company soon...


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 13, 2010)

tepe 

I like that - UNDERCOVER WINES - MAY HAVE JUST THOUNK OF A NEW LABEL.



HOW ABOUT This:







ya never know what you will get - mystery wine!!!!

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

baaaaaaaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Jun 14, 2010)

rrawhide...come here boy..dag nabbit boy Im gonna teach ya one more time now..that laugh you a doing sounds like a sheep bleating thuh way your a doing it. You are leaving out the the impottant part. You gotta suck in a deep breath and then ley er go with a ...
bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vcasey (Jun 14, 2010)

mdktkd said:


> What are your thoughts on screw-cap bottles for the RJ mist wines?



Perfect for these type of wines!


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 15, 2010)

rrawhide, how long do these "quick wines" age? When can you drink them?


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 15, 2010)

tepe, love those carboy covers!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

Got them on the net. Not sure if they still make them. I Have her email so if you want some I will PM it back. Thin they were under $10. Made out of fleece material


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 15, 2010)

morn'

gonna bottle at 30 days and then chill and start enjoying. Tasted this morning and they are really pretty good at this point. And they are quite clear but I run all my whites through a filter anyway.

try some of the 'breezin' varieties and you will be pleased. 

rrawhide


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2010)

I did an RJS OB banana/pineapple viognier and a OB sangria with Seville oranges.

Even friends, who say they never like homemade wines, really like both these guys. We serve them over lots of ice, with fruit to add to the glass - pineapple and orange wedges, blue berries and strawberries.

Yes, they are thin, but they really are pleasant on a warm summer evening.

And to think I was worried they would not turn out to be good...


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2010)

My wife is eyeing my CC Showcase Viognier to make some fandangled Strawberry Viognier cocktail for a dinner party next weekend at our place. 

I haven't even opened one yet! 

It's right at 6 months old. Suppose it would be a good excuse to crack one and try a little early.Hmmmm...


----------

